# New 1969 Judge Owner



## nautoncall (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey, I was fortunate to pick up a 69 Judge last week. Old restoration and needs some TLC. I'm sure I'll have tons of questions. Here is my build sheets. Any idea why someone would order the 444 tach/speedo instead of the hood tach?? 

Happy to join you guys!!


























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## linden_gto (Jan 9, 2017)

the car looks very nice. good luck with your plans and ownership.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Option 444 does have a panel mounted tachometer but it also gives you the Rally cluster (engine instruments and not warning lights).
The Hood (option 471) could not be ordered with Option 444. So if the owner wanted the hood tach and have Rally gauges they would have to order option 484 (Rally cluster and clock) and Option 471 for the tach (hood).

Option 444= $84.26
Option 471 and option 484= $113.74

I would guess money is why.


----------



## nautoncall (Feb 14, 2017)

Ahhh, now that makes sense. That's why on my option list it says 471 not available with 444! 

Knew someone on here was an expert. Thank you. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nautoncall (Feb 14, 2017)

So the car has American Racing 18" wheels. Can you tell from my invoice what wheels came on the car?? Thinking of looking for more stock look. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

nautoncall said:


> So the car has American Racing 18" wheels. Can you tell from my invoice what wheels came on the car?? Thinking of looking for more stock look.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Stock would have been the 14 x 6 Rallye II's without trim rings. However, you can get 15 x 7 if you wanted to go a little bigger: Wheel Vintiques 60-573404: 60-Series Pontiac Rallye II Wheel Size: 15" x 7" | JEGS They also make a 15 x 8 if you want even wider.


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice buy! Great people on here with tons of info.


----------



## nautoncall (Feb 14, 2017)

I may can't fit them on the upgraded brakes. I have to see. Took my first real drive today!! I love it!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nautoncall (Feb 14, 2017)

So I have searched and no real answer. I know everyone hates the dreaded oil question. So I'm going to ask anyway. 

My motor has been built (forged Eagle bottom end, big cam, etc). It makes around 500 hp guesstimate. So what oil?? Dyno...syn?? Rotella, Vr1?? 10/30, 5/40, 20/50?? 

Thanks. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Flat tappet cam or Hyd roller cam? The flat tappet would require ZDDP in the oil in larger amounts than the roller cam. You can use either synthetic or conventional, if FT and synthetic, might need a tad of ZDDP added. Ax for viscosity, the newer your engine re-build the better an oil like 10W30 would work. If you know the engine builder of this engine, he should know his clearances and what viscosity would work best. Bedsides us Pontiac folks, the Chevelle guys worry about this oil thing, too. To that end, I give you a link on oil from their site. It has great info from an engineer re: too much ZDDP, and* much* about oil. I had to print it to read it as the screen was blowing out my eyes.

https://540ratblog.wordpress.com/

Hope this helps and keep asking questions---we're here to help.

( I am ancient and was in my 20's when these cars were new...many did not like the hood tach as after slamming the hood a bunch of times, the tach would go way inaccurate or quit.)


----------



## nautoncall (Feb 14, 2017)

Think hydraulic, but I'll look at the build sheet


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nautoncall (Feb 14, 2017)

Here is the article from the car being featured in Hot Rod in 1998. Does that tell you what cam??










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nautoncall (Feb 14, 2017)

So any more advice on oil??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TinIndian67 (Feb 11, 2017)

I use Brad Penn 10w30 on my '67. My engine is stock, and around 350hp.


----------



## newsandu002 (Sep 14, 2016)

I also use Brad Penn 10w-40 in my '65 421 putting out 450 hp.


----------



## nautoncall (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## nautoncall (Feb 14, 2017)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nautoncall (Feb 14, 2017)

Is there an E brake option?? Sux with no brake parking on a hill. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nautoncall (Feb 14, 2017)

So what cam? Roller??











Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nautoncall (Feb 14, 2017)

I called Comp. it's roller 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

nautoncall said:


> Is there an E brake option?? Sux with no brake parking on a hill.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Option? The e-brake was standard on all cars. If you don't have one, you can go to Franks Pontiac parts online. The last time I visited his site, he had complete pedal assemblies for sale. The cable, hooks and clips are available through various distributors and are essentially the same pieces as on a Chevelle.


----------



## nautoncall (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks!! Guess they removed it with the upgraded brakes. Sux parking on a hill. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

